# the stock market



## concernedcitizen (Oct 17, 2008)

Is anyone here actively investing in the stock market lately? Is it smart to invest in wells fargo or campbell soup?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I am playing with it a little here and there. I'm investing in recession proof companies only.


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

We're in it for the long term. We have a set amount every month designated for mutual fund purchases. Regardless of what the market is doing, we put the same in every month. Every so often, we go through our portfolio and evaluate how much volitility we have going on. If need be, we shift money between the funds.

BUT - when we look towards the future, we don't actively include that money. We're basing our monthly retirement income on our military retirements. Any additional monies that come in, we will consider it a bonus.

During the current roller coaster of Wall Street, we did take a healthy cushion of cash out and make it easily accessible in case of uforeseen circumstances. When things settle down, we'll put that cash back into an investment vehicle.

Net


----------

